# emerge wpa_supplicant and no wpa_gui [SOLVED]

## HishnGA

I am running GNOME rather then KDE.

Any ideas why emerging this in would give me a working wpa_supplicant and a working wpa_cli but no wpa_gui?

Thanks!Last edited by HishnGA on Wed Apr 11, 2007 12:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris_qd

did you check your use flags?  Here are mine (and I do get wpa_gui).  I'm guessing you've set -qt3 -qt4 somewhere?

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7  USE="dbus qt3 qt4 readline ssl -gnutls -gsm -madwifi" 0 kB

----------

## boris_qd

did you check your use flags?  Here are mine (and I do get wpa_gui).  I'm guessing you've set -qt3 -qt4 somewhere?

[ebuild   R   ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.5.7  USE="dbus qt3 qt4 readline ssl -gnutls -gsm -madwifi" 0 kB

----------

## HishnGA

Can I use qt3 & qt4 with gnome?

In the Gentoo Gnome setup guide it says to exclude those from the USE flag list.

Thanks!

----------

## boris_qd

you can use them with gnome.

----------

## HishnGA

Thank you !

I will marked this as solved.

----------

## Delta-9

i am also having this problem... i am quite new to linux and gentoo but decided to dive right in anyways   :Very Happy: 

so far i love gentoo but i cant connect to my girlfriends WPA network, i cant figure out how to configure wpa_supplicant properly, i kept getting errors at boot and no connection, so i went for the easy option and tryed to use wpa_gui but when i do i get the error:

bash: wpa_gui: command not found

which obviously means its not installed. when i try your solution i.e. including qt3 and 4, i receive errors about all dependencies being masked.

can anyone shed some light on this problem?

thank you in advance

tom

----------

## pappy_mcfae

DO NOT USE qt4 USE FLAG! Use the qt3 USE flag while emerging wpa_supplicant. Using qt4 causes wpa_supplicant to fail during emerge.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Delta-9

thank you so much! wpa_gui now works!

however i now have another problem  :Crying or Very sad:   when i run wpa_gui i get 

Trying to connect to '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1'

and i can not connect to any networks although wpa_gui says it is doing it!

when i add a network through wpa_gui it shows up in wpa_supplicant.conf but when i try to access /var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1 as root i get an error messege about not being able to open the file!

whats goin on lol

thank you again

----------

## pappy_mcfae

What kernel version are you running? Are you using ndiswrapper or native drivers?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Delta-9

im using 2.6.24-r4 and im using genkernel to sort out my drivers as i got all confused   :Embarassed:  from what i can see im using native drivers, i have an ipw2100!

i didnt realise the error messege above the one i posted yesterday eather:

# wpa_gui

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed

Selected interface 'eth1'

Trying to connect to '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1'

cheers

tom

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Try a .22 or .25 version kernel (.22 preferred). The .24 version kernels have a problem making a stable wireless connection. Try  the .22 kernel. If it works, then upgrade to a .25 kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Delta-9

ok, give me a lil while to do research lol iv never down or upgraded a kernel before. connecting to a wireless network isnt a problem when wpa_gui isnt installed ie when i emerge wpa_supplicant without qt3, in which case, do i really need to change kernels, just to save me a bit of work!?

just loged into root and run wpa_gui and found that the error:

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed 

does not occour, but i still get:

Trying to connect to '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth1' 

and just stops there!

but i rebooted and its now connected! dont know wether it stopping there is a problem? but it seems to work!

thanks 

tom

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If it's working, whatever the reason, then that's a good thing. As far as downgrading a kernel version, you basically do the same thing as if you were upgrading: copy the old .config into the new kernel source directory and run make oldconfig. This will create the proper .config file for the kernel version in question. It works. 

What you really need to be concerned with is the speed and stability of connection. Ram some big files through and see what happens. How fast is your throughput? Does the connection slow and stall?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Delta-9

Indeed it is a good thing! I'm intregued to see what will happen if I downgrade my kernel but I don't want to fix what aint broken, just incase i make it worse!

No, my connection seems to be fine and handling everything ok! 

Thank you very much for all your help it is much appreciated!

tom

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Fantastic! You're welcome!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

